# Whites Look Green with Analog Video on Onkyo HT-R680



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

So I'm using an old VCR as a cable set top box til my new motherboard comes in and I can reassemble my desktop.

I have an Onkyo HT-R680, Toshiba VCR, and Optoma HD65 projector.

Yesterday, I flipped on the tube and the colors are all wrong. whites have a greenish tint, reds look purple, and over all, everything is muted and grayish. I moved the red-yellow-white from the vcr to the front AUX and got the same result. 

To my dismay, when I plugged the VCR directly into the projector, the colors were right. (I was hoping it was the VCR).

HDMI still looks good. analog sound from the VCR is still good.

so, is my AVR dying?

Is it due to overheating? As is notorious for Onkyo's it is scalding hot when its been on for a while, and I have a fan in the mail to help with that. But even when it's not on, it insists on being HDMI Pass-thru, and thus is still warm to the touch. I figured yesterday it just wasn't happy because it had seen a lot of use over the weekend and yesterday, so I left it in pass-thru for 24 hrs and the color is still a problem today.

I will try leaving it unplugged tonight to see if that helps, but other than that, i there anything I can do? I have a bad feeling that I am almost out of warranty, or just out of warranty. I'll look that up asap.


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Update: so I left it unplugged for 2 hours to let it cool down. connected everything back up, and it's still doing it.

Here's something interesting I discovered: Normally, the on-screen volume control display is a blue bar. When the yellow video source is connected, the volume bar is blue. when it's not connected, it goes back to being blue. Thoughts?

EDIT: If it helps, I also tried connecting my N64 to it, same problem. :/


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

You know its not the display or source and once you let it cool down you know its not a heat issue. If you tried different cables then Id find that warranty info, some sellers will cover you even if youre barely out of warranty.


----------

